# pieśn uwielbienia jezusa  / pieśń uwielbienia boga



## Sara Lee

Could you please help me with this question?
These polish expressions are hard for me, and I don't know the accurate meaning of them.
Could you help to explain their meaning in English? Thank you in advance.

1. *pieśn uwielbienia jezusa* (Does it mean "*songs of praise of Jesus*"? Or feel free to explain it.)

2. *pieśń uwielbienia boga* (Does it mean “*a song of adoring God*“? Or feel free to explain it.)

3. *pieśń uwielbienia* (Does it mean "*a song of praise*"? Or feel free to explain it.)


----------



## grassy

"Jezusa" and "Boga" should be capitalized. It should be "pieśń" in both cases. I would call the two "songs praising God/Jesus".
"a song of praise" is fine in the third one.


----------



## Sara Lee

grassy said:


> "Jezusa" and "Boga" should be capitalized. It should be "pieśń" in both cases. I would call the two "songs praising God/Jesus".
> "a song of praise" is fine in the third one.



Okay, got it, dear grassy. Thank you so much for your great help.

Do you mean that "pieśn" means  "a song," while "pieśń" means "songs"?

I actually want to say "*a song praising Jesus*" and "*a song worshiping God/ a song of worship to God,*" 

then how should I edit the two Polish expressions (*"pieśn uwielbienia jezusa"* and *"pieśń uwielbienia boga"*)?

And doesn't *uwielbienia* have the meaning of *"worship/worshiping"*? Can it be interpreted as *"worship/worshiping"*? 

Could you help to explain and edit the the two Polish expressions?


----------



## Jendrej

_Pieśn_ is not a word.
_pieśń_ – song
pieśni – songs

As grassy says, both _Bóg_ and _Jezus_ should be written with a capital letter.

_Uwielbienie_ comes from _wielbić_, which is a verb meaning ‘love’ or ‘adore’. It’s a little archaic.
Therefore the phrases would mean “a song of adoration of God (Jesus)”.
The ‘adoration’ in this case could be changed to ‘worship’ in English. It would hardly make any difference in the meaning.


----------



## Sara Lee

Jendrej said:


> _Pieśn _is not a word.
> _pieśń_ – song
> pieśni – songs
> 
> As grassy says, both _Bóg_ and _Jezus_ should be written with a capital letter.
> 
> _Uwielbienie_ comes from _wielbić_, which is a verb meaning ‘love’ or ‘adore’. It’s a little archaic.
> Therefore the phrases would mean “a song of adoration of God (Jesus)”.
> The ‘adoration’ in this case could be changed to ‘worship’ in English. It would hardly make any difference in the meaning.



Okay, got it.

So glad to receive your reply, Jendrej~

Thank you so much for your kindness and great explanation!


One more question, does "*uwielbienia" *make sense? Is it correct here? Or should I change it into* Uwielbienie?*


----------



## Jendrej

Polish uses cases, which change the form of the word. Grammatical case - Wikipedia
In this example, _uwielbienie_ is the basic form of the word (nominative case, pol. _mianownik_).
_uwielbienia_ (genitive case, pol. _dopełniacz_) could be represented in English as “of adoration”.

You can read about cases in Polish in more detail here if you want: Polish/Noun cases - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


----------



## Sara Lee

Jendrej said:


> Polish uses cases, which change the form of the word. Grammatical case - Wikipedia
> In this example, _uwielbienie_ is the basic form of the word (nominative case, pol. _mianownik_).
> _uwielbienia_ (genitive case, pol. _dopełniacz_) could be represented in English as “of adoration”.
> 
> You can read about cases in Polish in more detail here if you want: Polish/Noun cases - Wikibooks, open books for an open world




Thank you so much for your awesome answers, dear Jendrej！
Your explanations are really of great help！


----------



## Sara Lee

Jendrej said:


> Polish uses cases, which change the form of the word. Grammatical case - Wikipedia
> In this example, _uwielbienie_ is the basic form of the word (nominative case, pol. _mianownik_).
> _uwielbienia_ (genitive case, pol. _dopełniacz_) could be represented in English as “of adoration”.
> 
> You can read about cases in Polish in more detail here if you want: Polish/Noun cases - Wikibooks, open books for an open world




_pieśn uwielbienia Jezusa
pieśń uwielbienia Boga _

Hi, dear Jendrej～
If I want to use these two expression as a title, should I capitalize each word in this way？
*
Pieśn Uwielbienia Jezusa

Pieśń Uwielbienia Boga 
*
_Are they correct？_


----------



## Jendrej

In Polish, only the first word of a title is capitalized (excluding proper names). It should be “Pieśń uwielbienia Boga” and “Pieśń uwielbienia Jezusa”.


----------



## Sara Lee

Jendrej said:


> In Polish, only the first word of a title is capitalized (excluding proper names). It should be “Pieśń uwielbienia Boga” and “Pieśń uwielbienia Jezusa”.



Okay, got it.
Thank you so much for your great explanation, dear Jendrej.

one more question:
_Uwielbienie_ usually means ‘love’ or ‘adore’ or 'worship' in most cases,
does it also means 'praise' or have the meaning of praise?


----------



## haes

Pieśń is a word that is used only in a (very) elevated/formal language. On a daily basis (in Poland) you can meet this word basically only in some religious or patriotic texts. It is usually reserved for deeply emotional songs that have strong connection to human "heart", often with historical context etc. It is not just a "song", it is more of an anthem, a hymn etc.


----------



## navdušen

Sara Lee,
yes - "uwielbienie" means _praise _in religious contexts.

I agree with haes but I think in Sara Lee's example I would still stick with "pieśń". The colloquial "piosenka" would not sound adequate here.


----------



## Sara Lee

navdušen said:


> Sara Lee,
> yes - "uwielbienie" means _praise _in religious contexts.
> 
> I agree with haes but I think in Sara Lee's example I would still stick with "pieśń". The colloquial "piosenka" would not sound adequate here.



Thank you so much for your great help and explanation, dear navdušen,
Nice to meet you~ Your profile image looks cute~


Best regard


----------



## Sara Lee

haes said:


> Pieśń is a word that is used only in a (very) elevated/formal language. On a daily basis (in Poland) you can meet this word basically only in some religious or patriotic texts. It is usually reserved for deeply emotional songs that have strong connection to human "heart", often with historical context etc. It is not just a "song", it is more of an anthem, a hymn etc.




Thank you so much for your great answer, dear haes,
Thank you for your help~

Best regard


----------

